# Sellers of veggie bars that don't use shea?



## DostThouHaveMilk (Oct 25, 2007)

There is an individual hoping to find a GM soaper that doesn't use animal fats (knock me out) and does not use shea or nut based oils (her sister has an allergy to nuts. Anyone on here like taht I can direct her to?

Thanks!


----------



## MiaBella Farm (Jul 22, 2008)

What about an all Olive Oil bar? I make a few of those...and a couple with Olive Oil, Safflower and Coconut Oil...well, I guess the Coconut Oil would be nut based... :/


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Hmmm, would you consider coconut oil a nut based oil? I'm just not seeing it as the same thing and the thought never crossed my mind.


----------



## Whitney (Oct 27, 2007)

Kathy, I asked my friend whose dd's have severe nut allergies about using skin products with coconut oil. She said the allergist told them to avoid them.


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

The word coconut itself can also be confusing because the word “nut” is contained in the word. A nut can be defined as a one- seeded fruit. With that loose definition, a coconut can also be a nut. However, a coconut is not a true nut. A true nut, such as the acorn, are indehiscent or do not open at maturity to release its seeds. The seeds are released when the fruit wall decays or are digested by an animal.

The jury is still out as to whether the coconut is a fruit, seed or nut and coconut oil is derived from the whole not just the "seed" part.

Interesting Coconut Facts:
* Every bit of the coconut is used. As a result, coconuts are called the “Tree of Life” and can produce drink, fiber, food, fuel, utensils, musical instruments, and much more.

* When intra-venous (IV) solution was in short supply, doctors during World War II and Vietnam used coconut water in substitution of IV solutions.

* Botanically, the coconut palm is not a tree since there is no bark, no branches, or secondary growth. A coconut palm is a woody perennial monocotyledon with the trunk being the stem.

* Possibly the oldest reference is from Cosmas, a 5th century AD Egyptian traveler. He wrote about the “Indian nut” or “nut of India” after visiting India and Ceylon, Some scholars believe Cosmas was describing a coconut.

* Soleyman, an Arab merchant, visited China in the 9th century and describes the use of coir fiber and toddy made from coconuts.

* In 16th century, Sir Francis Drake called coconut “nargils”, which was the common term used until the 1700’s when the word coconut was established.

* It takes 11 -12 months for the coconut to mature.

* At one time scientists identified over 60 species of Cocos palm. Today, the coconut is a monotypic with one species, nucifera. However, there are over 80 varieties of coconut palms, which are defined by characteristics such as dwarf and tall.

* Coconut growing regions are as far north as Hawaii and as far south as Madagascar.

It is hard if not impossible to make a cold pressed soap without coconut oil. I do make a soap with no animal or nut oils, but do use coconut oil. 

This is a fascinating thread.


----------



## MiaBella Farm (Jul 22, 2008)

Well thanks for all that "NUTTY" information Jennifer! :biggrin


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Ahh, very interesting reading. Thanks for posting it.

As far as the original question.....I'd say look for someone who makes a true castille soap...100% olive oil. I did my first year soap making but I just didn't find many customers interested in it. Or you could make a small special batch just for her...you can add a little castor for bubbles/lather. Or even some palm kernel.


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

You're Welcome! I though it was pretty cool stuff that I had never investigated before.


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

Well, I consider goat milk to have fat in it and it is from an animal. 

I make a very nice 90% olive and 10% castor with goat milk. I do cure a very long time but it is a NICE soap. In fact that is what I am using this month for myself.


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld (Feb 21, 2010)

Or just a thought rice bran oil? I have made a few 100% RBO bars and liked them alot.  Basically the same as a OO bar though the lather is a little better JMO


----------



## DostThouHaveMilk (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks!
I don't have a lot of information. She is on a knitting/crocheting group I have joined. She wanted some of my soaps until she found out they have lard in them. So I quickly pointed her to Vicki, but then she mentioned the nut allergy and so figured shea was a no go.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I only do two soaps that don't have shea, one is castile (100% olive) the other is 100% coconut. But anything can be made, she would just have to purchase 21 bars. Vicki


----------

